

JSON Web Tokens - chermanowicz
http://self-issued.info/docs/draft-ietf-oauth-json-web-token.html

======
iratedev
> The claims in a JWT are encoded as a JavaScript Object Notation (JSON)
> object

BRB going to the atm machine and putting in my pin number

